# Hyphessobrycon takasei



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

Took some pics today... not too great in my opinion...but..yeah.. here they are..


















i like the orange and black..


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

Very cool tetra - I bet if it ever appears at Big Al's (a LFS chain hereabouts) they'll call it a jack o'lantern tetra!

What's the disposition of this one?


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

Very peaceful.. bottom swimmer in my tank.. but the 5 of them school extremely well in my 15gal.. along with the other nameless tetras in there..


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Pictures look great, keep up the good work !!


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks Grey Legion..
I'm still practicing and have a long ways to go.. as you can see fomr the photos..i forgot to wipe the glass internally to totally get a clear picture.. there are some water marks which are now an eyesore to me..haha..


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Great pics. LOL I don't see water spots. (my tanks are much worse) Great colours on the tetras and I've never seen ones like that before.


----------

